# Plough House Farm - Worthen - February 2016



## Mr beady (Apr 18, 2016)

AKA vanity house. Having been here a year ago we found ourselves in the area checking out a couple more abandoned houses. Nothing much has changed, a little bit of tidying up in one of the bedrooms and the house still looks like it's going to fall down. I'm glad I saw and photographed the cars as last time I had managed to skip past them.

Cars:​



























House:​


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow...fab set. Great photography of this ace little time capsule.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2016)

Our first family television was the same as the first one...what a nightmare! Cracking treasure trove and great shots.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 18, 2016)

Such a lovely house! The cars are awesome too


----------



## Bones out (Apr 18, 2016)

You done her proud so you have


----------



## mookster (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice one...although call me old fashioned but don't these houses go by pseudonyms and no locations for a reason?


----------



## smiler (Apr 18, 2016)

Sound Job, Thanks


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 18, 2016)

mookster said:


> Nice one...although call me old fashioned but don't these houses go by pseudonyms and no locations for a reason?



Entitled to call it whatever. 


cheers everyone


----------



## Colorado Brother (Apr 19, 2016)

Good place, beautiful pictures


----------



## mookster (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr beady said:


> Entitled to call it whatever.
> 
> 
> cheers everyone



You are, but don't get offended if you start treading on peoples toes by doing so


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 19, 2016)

mookster said:


> You are, but don't get offended if you start treading on peoples toes by doing so





Won't see me being offended


----------



## Potter (Apr 19, 2016)

Great work. That old Maxi is still doing pretty well. I love all the old TVs and radio. Strange seeing two the same in the same room, and both with a wonky screen.


----------



## tazong (Apr 19, 2016)

Firstly really nice pictures bud - having been here i loved this place - you can see from pictures 15 and 16 how badly the walls are starting to seperate and is much worse since i last visited here - think its only a matter of time before this place becomes really really dangerous - the downstairs front room has all but fallen in on it self.
I would just say to anyone that goes here - be really really careful.


----------



## dead format (Apr 25, 2016)

sounds a weird thing to remember but i swear that when i popped by that lead wasn't plugged into the cooker socket....maybe I am imagining though...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh wow this is a really beautiful report! Old cars, retro stuff inside! Thanks


----------

